# anyone ?



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

anyone from this site from PA ?


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Yep. South central.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

ive got a feeling thats more like south of harrisburg ?

Im from Wyomissing, Pa


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Work in Harrisburg, live near York.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a sister that lives in Windsor which is right outside of York therefor i ride around the york area from time to time alot of good riding with nice hills, atleast better then the reading area


----------



## sxharr05 (Aug 2, 2010)

Philly 'burbs here.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit was Philadelphia, born and raised. On the playground is where I....

No, I'm not from PA.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

West Chester


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Conshohocken


----------



## sxharr05 (Aug 2, 2010)

SPlKE said:


> Conshohocken


Nice. I grew up there. Lived there til '97.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Gettysburg


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

lancaster, pa here!

sonnyd


----------



## flatlandr (Jul 14, 2010)

Reading here


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pa*

My bike and I visited western PA last week. The mountains made me feel older.....


----------



## screem3r (Feb 24, 2008)

exton


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

mechanicsburg


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

MisterC said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit was Philadelphia, born and raised. On the playground is where I....



It went something like this:

_In west Philadelphia born and raised, on the playground was where I spent most of my days_.

I grew up in the northeast and in the burbs, but I rode my BMX all over the city!


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Harrisburg


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in Maryland, but only 40 mins south of Lancaster and Philly.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

flatlandr said:


> Reading here




hey there, i see that you're from this wonderful **** hole of a town called Reading. are you into road or mtb ??


----------



## cracked (Jun 14, 2007)

a lil north of *pgh*


----------



## johnsvt (Sep 21, 2010)

bump

downingtown, but work in reading


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

johnsvt said:


> bump
> 
> downingtown, but work in reading


I'm not too far away (technically West Chester, but D'town schools), off of Sugars Bridge between 322 & Marshallton. Drop me a line if you'd like to ride together sometime -- I'm always looking for someone to ride with.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Northeast Philly here


----------

